# Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus



## ElmerMudd (Jun 11, 2020)

Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.

Is Trump's insistence on jump starting the economy backfiring?

Will not following the scientists instructions on the coronavirus result in a more devastating effect on the economy than if we followed the scientists instructions?

If so, Trump is toast. 










						Dow plunges 7%, marks worst day since March as Fed’s grim outlook and rising cases of coronavirus unsettle bulls
					

U.S. stocks on Thursday mark the worst day since the height of the coronavirus-induced rout, amid signs of a re-acceleration of cases of COVID-19, and as...




					www.marketwatch.com


----------



## okfine (Jun 11, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> 
> Is Trump's insistence on jump starting the economy backfiring?
> 
> ...


Anyone who thinks the pandemic is over... is a fool.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jun 11, 2020)

How does anyone know it was because of the Wuhan Virus?  Where was this concern during the protests?

I call B.S.  They just don't want Trump back on the road, leading the countries to 10's of thousands of people while other politicians hide.  If there was a reason to sell it would be because socialism is creeping heavily into the U.S political class and even corporations.  That would do far more long term damage to a nation than some flu.


----------



## yidnar (Jun 11, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> 
> Is Trump's insistence on jump starting the economy backfiring?
> 
> ...


we know that the vile communist left hopes the economy tanks so they can gain power ..... it says a lot about them dont you think .... they hope the people will suffer so they can gain power...but i have news for you our economy will start rebounding before the election..


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 11, 2020)

okfine said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> ...


So those protestors who caused the spread of the Wuhan Virus pandemic and didnt listen to the stay at home orders, will be arrested for endangering others?


----------



## Maxdeath (Jun 11, 2020)

Funny how someone thinks that an increase in the virus is from the economy reopening with mitigation measures in place, while we have had rioting and looting with no mitigation measures in place. Kind of hard to 
Take them serious.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 11, 2020)

Last March the loons screamed the markets would never recover

Between March and June I made more money than the twelve months prior.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 11, 2020)

Maybe the increase in cases comes from all these protesters I don’t know this to be the case anymore than we know restarting the economy is. Or maybe there is a reason other than the one that fits our political narrative.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 11, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> 
> Is Trump's insistence on jump starting the economy backfiring?
> 
> ...


MAGA


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 11, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> How does anyone know it was because of the Wuhan Virus?  Where was this concern during the protests?
> 
> I call B.S.  They just don't want Trump back on the road, leading the countries to 10's of thousands of people while other politicians hide.  If there was a reason to sell it would be because socialism is creeping heavily into the U.S political class and even corporations.  That would do far more long term damage to a nation than some flu.


But aren't the markets right about everything else? Renewable energy, climate change, wealth disparity? But, in this case and this case alone, the markets are suddenly wrong?

Can't have it both ways Skeezix!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 11, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> Maybe the increase in cases comes from all these protesters I don’t know this to be the case anymore than we know restarting the economy is. Or maybe there is a reason other than the one that fits our political narrative.


Maybe the virus doesn't give a damn about politics! Maybe the health experts know what they're talking about and Trump is just a salesman.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 11, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> 
> Is Trump's insistence on jump starting the economy backfiring?
> 
> ...


Who writes this stuff?


" In U.S. economic data Thursday, *another 1.54 million Americans filed for initial jobless claims**, the government said. That beat expectations for 1.565 million people seeking unemployment benefits, *according to the Econoday consensus. "


----------



## KoalaCorp (Jun 11, 2020)

It MUST be Antifa Traders/Traitors on the Trading Floor, eh?
Those Antifa are EVERYWHERE!  We MUST stoop them.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jun 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> ...


The final decision on Trump's handling of coronavirus, the economy, racial equality and everything else will not be made by The nutcase Trump minions or the far left extremists. It will be made by Americans positioned between these two nutcase groups.
More and more people in that group are not liking what Trump is doing.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 11, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> 
> Is Trump's insistence on jump starting the economy backfiring?
> 
> ...



Thanks, Obama!


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jun 11, 2020)

Meathead said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> ...


Meathead on his way to vote.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 11, 2020)

L.A. had 2100 hospital admissions for the Wuhanvirus in the last 24 hours.
Between infected Mexicans coming over the border and protestors breathing down each other's necks, I hope they like hell.
 Cause hell is what awaits them.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 11, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the increase in cases comes from all these protesters I don’t know this to be the case anymore than we know restarting the economy is. Or maybe there is a reason other than the one that fits our political narrative.
> ...


Yeah because it’s not like they have been wrong about any of this.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 11, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...


Elmer shopping:


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 11, 2020)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Last March the loons screamed the markets would never recover
> 
> Between March and June I made more money than the twelve months prior.



    Yep...
One of our bigger sets of bank stocks went from 26 to 6 bucks a share when the spamdemic first hit.
   There now back to 22 a share and still climbing.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jun 11, 2020)

Meathead said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Are you trying to justify being a white supremacist?


----------



## 22lcidw (Jun 11, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> 
> Is Trump's insistence on jump starting the economy backfiring?
> 
> ...


A collapse brings almost total vengeance. Total vengeance against people who ph uked with other people.  One bright spot about that. But a satisfying one.


----------



## Camp (Jun 11, 2020)

Trump promoted and sold America an "Acceptable Casualty" strategy, meaning increased COVID cases and deaths were acceptable casualties for solving economic problems. Now we are stuck with the results. Sacrificing the old, the weak, and people with certain preexisting conditions are worth sacrificing if it means saving our economy or bring back a good economy. Unfortunately, many economists and medical experts warned this strategy would backfire and that is what it appears to be doing.


----------



## Norman (Jun 11, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> How does anyone know it was because of the Wuhan Virus?  Where was this concern during the protests?
> 
> I call B.S.  They just don't want Trump back on the road, leading the countries to 10's of thousands of people while other politicians hide.  If there was a reason to sell it would be because socialism is creeping heavily into the U.S political class and even corporations.  That would do far more long term damage to a nation than some flu.



Communism is a virus from which the recovery will cost millions of lives. It is still better to deal with it as soon as possible rather than letting it creep up.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 11, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...


Are you trying to justify being a thug?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 11, 2020)

okfine said:


> Anyone who thinks the pandemic is over... is a fool.


You mean, anyone who thinks the Democrats will not continue to make hail-mary efforts to use the "pandemic" for political gain....is a fool.

.


----------



## I c h i g o (Jun 11, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> Is Trump's insistence on jump starting the economy backfiring?


No,it actually has to do with China. Quit blaming Trump for everything. Your comment is futile and baseless.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jun 11, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> 
> Is Trump's insistence on jump starting the economy backfiring?
> 
> ...



No kidding, you fricken loons have burned down how many businesses, destroyed countless cities and now you're back to coronavirus.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 11, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> L.A. had 2100 hospital admissions for the Wuhanvirus in the last 24 hours.
> Between infected Mexicans coming over the border and protestors breathing down each other's necks, I hope they like hell.
> Cause hell is what awaits them.




Bull crap!

link


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 11, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...



Are you trying to justfy being an @sshole?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 11, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> ...


Is there nothing he can't be blamed for?


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 11, 2020)

MeBelle said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > L.A. had 2100 hospital admissions for the Wuhanvirus in the last 24 hours.
> ...



I'm not your researcher. Go fish on Google, ass-wipe!


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 11, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...




*Fail* - You assert, you provide.

Where is the research to back your statement, sweetheart?


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 11, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Is there nothing he can't be blamed for?




yes


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jun 11, 2020)

okfine said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> ...



For 10 days following the George Floyd, the pandemic was put aside. Now it’s back to top news.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 11, 2020)

Camp said:


> Trump promoted and sold America an "Acceptable Casualty" strategy, meaning increased COVID cases and deaths were acceptable casualties for solving economic problems. Now we are stuck with the results. Sacrificing the old, the weak, and people with certain preexisting conditions are worth sacrificing if it means saving our economy or bring back a good economy. Unfortunately, many economists and medical experts warned this strategy would backfire and that is what it appears to be doing.


Do you support the protesters? Yes or no
question.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 11, 2020)

okfine said:


> Anyone who thinks the pandemic is over... is a fool.



Millions of left wing protesters, rioters, and looters along with 1200 health "experts" apparently did two weeks ago


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 11, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> 
> Is Trump's insistence on jump starting the economy backfiring?
> 
> ...


/——-/ The President can only ask, it’s up to the Governors to decide. As you well know. 
We can’t stay locked down for long. I know you Libtards want to burn the country down to hurt Trump.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 11, 2020)

MeBelle said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Is there nothing he can't be blamed for?
> ...


The problem with grievance politics is you always need a villain to blame.  The problem is even worse for incumbents!


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jun 11, 2020)

Meathead said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


A thug? Please explain you slime bucket piece of sh@t. Oh, maybe I am being a thug to you. I am sorry if I have upset you sorry piece of rat dung. Oh, there I go again. I am sorry you disgusting, poor excuse, of a human being.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 11, 2020)

This is the most amazing thing I have seen in American politics in 75 years. Trump is on his way to surpass the pandemic deaths of 1918, while simultaneously destroying the US economy worse than 1929, and recreating the riots of 1968, while his cult claiming that he is winning....


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jun 11, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump promoted and sold America an "Acceptable Casualty" strategy, meaning increased COVID cases and deaths were acceptable casualties for solving economic problems. Now we are stuck with the results. Sacrificing the old, the weak, and people with certain preexisting conditions are worth sacrificing if it means saving our economy or bring back a good economy. Unfortunately, many economists and medical experts warned this strategy would backfire and that is what it appears to be doing.
> ...


Yes, I support the protesters but not the rioters and looters.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 11, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> ...



I do believe that even Trump has never stretched his lies that far.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 11, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


I was asking Camp but okay, don't blame Trump if there is a huge outbreak of coronavirus happens.


----------



## my2¢ (Jun 11, 2020)

I've just kept a token amount in stocks this year, held in 6 ETF's to be exact.  Their value declined $22,000 back a few months ago when the market crashed.  As of yesterday they had climbed $27,500 up from that low.  See they're down today by $5500 and so I'm right back where I was when this whole mess began.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jun 11, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


No, I can blame Trump. Trump told people to not follow state requirements of locking down. He said it is time to get out.
The protesters were getting out like Trump told them. Not only did they protest, they were going to local businesses before and after protests.
I am talking protesters, not rioters and looters. I look at the rioters and looters as bad as people who support Trump. They are trying to bring our country down.
You are like the rioters and looters but you are scared to admit it just like other secrets about yourself you are not willing to deal with. Don't worry. I will not tell anyone.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 11, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> ...


No one embraces a long term lockdown! Everyone wants to get back to normal.

But responsible adults understand the pandemic. What don't you?


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 11, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...


Show me one post of you disgracing the protesters for spreading the virus, or shut up.


----------



## Camp (Jun 11, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Sorry, I missed your question. Yes, I support protesters 100%. I am in favor of arresting and prosecution for all looters and rioters.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 11, 2020)

Camp said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...


Okay, so don't blame Trump for the coronavirus outbreak.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jun 11, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


I have not had one post disgracing the protesters. You will not find any posts criticizing anyone who is following Trump's instructions.
The results will speak for themself. Statistics will determine whether the protests, rural communities and conservative states following Trump's instructions cause extensive coronavirus spread. The affect on the economy can be determined by group also.
The appropriate group will take blame or credit for what goes on.
The data today was not from protests, it was from states opening up.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 11, 2020)

okfine said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> ...


But...  tRump told me it was!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 11, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Do you think the only reason there has been a deadly spike in the pandemic is the protests?

Do you recall the protests to reopen various states? "Liberate Michigan" "Liberate Cirginia" "Liberate Minnesota". That had NOTHING AT ALL TO DO WITH THE UPTICK IN THE PANDEMIC?

You aren't that stupid, but you are that partisan.


----------



## Neil Austen (Jun 11, 2020)

Market Meltdown: Dow Dives 1,800 Points On Worries Of 2nd Coronavirus Wave
					

The Dow and other stock indexes plunged as cases surged in several states and the Federal Reserve warned that the pandemic "will weigh heavily on economic activity."




					www.npr.org
				




Second wave of COVID19 in the United States starting up and the stock market dives. Trump is pathetic.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh whatever...that economic pantomime holds no basis in reality. Tomorrow it will go up 1000...it is whatever.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## keepitreal (Jun 11, 2020)

Neil Austen said:


> Market Meltdown: Dow Dives 1,800 Points On Worries Of 2nd Coronavirus Wave
> 
> 
> The Dow and other stock indexes plunged as cases surged in several states and the Federal Reserve warned that the pandemic "will weigh heavily on economic activity."
> ...


ROFLMFAO

 That train has come and gone

Either we'll blame Africans or there will be a new wave of protesters 
See if they locked down the country again with this bullshit


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 11, 2020)

Neil Austen said:


> Market Meltdown: Dow Dives 1,800 Points On Worries Of 2nd Coronavirus Wave
> 
> 
> The Dow and other stock indexes plunged as cases surged in several states and the Federal Reserve warned that the pandemic "will weigh heavily on economic activity."
> ...


Thanks to the rioters and looters, who didnt follow the law of the Democrat Governors and stay in doors.  How is that the Presidents fault?  Oh yeah, with you stupid libs, orange man bad...


----------



## White 6 (Jun 11, 2020)

Neil Austen said:


> Market Meltdown: Dow Dives 1,800 Points On Worries Of 2nd Coronavirus Wave
> 
> 
> The Dow and other stock indexes plunged as cases surged in several states and the Federal Reserve warned that the pandemic "will weigh heavily on economic activity."
> ...


Hopefully Donnie won't come on and tell them there is nothing to worry about and it totally under control, to see if it my take another nose dive tomorrow.  Those are some panicky lil' bitches.  If the markets smells bullsh*t from the white house, like last time, they might take right back down.  Maybe he won't comment.


----------



## I c h i g o (Jun 11, 2020)

Neil Austen said:


> Trump is pathetic.


Man, are you so misinformed. You need to stop watching CNN. It will destroy you - if it hasn't already yet.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 11, 2020)

Trump says the economy is like a rocket ship. Is it really?
					

Experts on the markets and economy weigh in on the U.S. economy following a surprise May jobs report.




					finance.yahoo.com
				




Space Shuttle Challenger I imagine.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 11, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...


/—-/ I understand we’re being played by the left. Why do you?


----------



## I c h i g o (Jun 11, 2020)

The Dow Futures points down again...but this time, it isn't about the 2nd Covid-19 wave. It has to do with China. Take that one to the bank.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 11, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


So you don't understand science and the nature of an infectious pandemic.  Stay safe and please don't spread the disease by ignorance and indifference. 115,000 American deaths should open your eyes. Everything in life isn't a conspiracy designed to screw you. Most things are real.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 11, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> 
> Is Trump's insistence on jump starting the economy backfiring?
> 
> ...


Pretty sure he said it’s up to the governors


----------



## candycorn (Jun 11, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> This is the most amazing thing I have seen in American politics in 75 years. Trump is on his way to surpass the pandemic deaths of 1918, while simultaneously destroying the US economy worse than 1929, and recreating the riots of 1968, while his cult claiming that he is winning....



Well, he is touting a anti-malaria drug to fight a virus.  So there is that "victory".


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 12, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...


So thousands of people standing elbow to elbow cannot spread the coronavirus? But people going back to work will?


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 12, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Thousands of people standing elbow to elbow will spread the virus faster than people social distancing. Anyway it will be liberals dying, so have at it. Keep it up!


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 12, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > This is the most amazing thing I have seen in American politics in 75 years. Trump is on his way to surpass the pandemic deaths of 1918, while simultaneously destroying the US economy worse than 1929, and recreating the riots of 1968, while his cult claiming that he is winning....
> ...


When you get the virus from protesting, please let your hatred of Trump stop you from using it!.


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> 
> Is Trump's insistence on jump starting the economy backfiring?
> 
> ...


Hey now, don't discourage cult45 zombies from attending Impeached Trump rallies.


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2020)

yidnar said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> ...


You mean like the dittoheads who wanted Obama to fail?


----------



## candycorn (Jun 12, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Funny you should mention that....


			https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/tickets-to-trump-rallies-require-covid-waivers.829532/#post-24858047
		


Will you be attending?


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2020)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Last March the loons screamed the markets would never recover
> 
> Between March and June I made more money than the twelve months prior.


LOLOL 

You mean after you lost your shirt between January and March when the Dow decreased 10K from 29K to 19K, the biggest point drop in history?


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 12, 2020)

candycorn said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Nope, but I'm sure you went to a protest or two, so let your hatred for Trump not use the drug if you get the virus.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 12, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Nah, I didn't attend any of the demonstrations.  I'm a hard pass on taking an anti-malarial for a virus.  But feel free to do it yourself....I'm sure the results will be interesting.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 12, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


/——-/ Your condescending arrogance is noted, now cower in fear like a good sheep.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...


/——-/ We wanted Obozo’s policies to fail. Big difference.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 12, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > This is the most amazing thing I have seen in American politics in 75 years. Trump is on his way to surpass the pandemic deaths of 1918, while simultaneously destroying the US economy worse than 1929, and recreating the riots of 1968, while his cult claiming that he is winning....
> ...


/——/ When AIDS first broke out, libtards demanded the victims be allowed to try any possible medication. Were you pissy about that?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 12, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the increase in cases comes from all these protesters I don’t know this to be the case anymore than we know restarting the economy is. Or maybe there is a reason other than the one that fits our political narrative.
> ...


Oh yeah, those "experts" sure were right, it isnt communicable between humans, 2 weeks later it is, dont wear a mask it doesnt help, then wear a mask it helps, fuck those "experts" sound just like worthless liberals, swaying in the wind....


----------



## candycorn (Jun 12, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Someone can't read.

I'm not saying you can't take an anti-malarial for relief from a virus.  Go ahead. Knock yourself out.  Count me out though.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 12, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


/——-/ By the powers invested in me by the USMB, you are officially counted out.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 12, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> 
> Is Trump's insistence on jump starting the economy backfiring?
> 
> ...


STOOPID!


----------



## candycorn (Jun 12, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


#winning


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 12, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > This is the most amazing thing I have seen in American politics in 75 years. Trump is on his way to surpass the pandemic deaths of 1918, while simultaneously destroying the US economy worse than 1929, and recreating the riots of 1968, while his cult claiming that he is winning....
> ...


You mean an anti malaria drug and no he is touting the drug that helps with Lupus. The anti malaria drug was approved.


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Look at the fucking retard, pretending like the right wanted the economy to boom under Obama.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


/———/ Look at the fucking retard, pretending like Obozo wanted the economy to boom. “1.5% GDP is the new norm. “ “Those jobs never coming back.”
“What’s Trump gonna do, wave a magic wand?”


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


LOL

Dumbfuck, Not Impeached Obama was right. GDP was higher under Obama than it has been under Impeached Trump; and Impeached Trump has no magic wand as manufacturing jobs have not come back.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


/----/ *"  Impeached Trump "*
Yeah, that democRAT clusterf**k is falling apart at the seams.


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Yeah, prolly a good idea for you to run from talking about GDP and manufacturing jobs.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


/——/ I’m not running  from anything you Libtard. The governors are killing those jobs. Whenever Trump says time to go back to work you sissy boys screech bloody murder. Orange Man Bad.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 12, 2020)

Up 400 this morning.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 12, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Does your unfathomable ignorance extend so low as to think a virus cares about politics? Does being a Trump supporter give you immunity to this or any other virus?


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jun 12, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


we will find out.


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, this is on Impeached Trump's shoulders. He's the one who's doling out money we don't have so people don't have to work. At my wife's company, workers are quitting because they're collecting stimulus checks for being unemployed. She struggles to hire people because folks who come in to interview tell her straight up, they can't come back to work until the stimulus runs out. They're just coming in so they can show the state they're looking for work.


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Up 400 this morning.


Let's hope it continues in that direction.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 12, 2020)

andaronjim said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Take your health seriously. If you rely on Donald Trump's advice, may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


/——-/ And every democRAT voted for It and wanted to spend even more, you troll.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 12, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Up 400 this morning.


Up 133 this afternoon.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 12, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Instead of being a chicken shit liberal, but i repeat myself, i didnt listen to the advice of the "experts" and intentionally went out to stores, beaches, and other places looking for that Chinese Wuhan virus.  Damn thing is, it must be scared of me, because i have yet to be infected by it, or if i have, my beastly immune system has totally kicked that chinese disease in the ass.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 12, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> 
> Is Trump's insistence on jump starting the economy backfiring?
> 
> ...


Lockdown 2 will be bearing down on yas shortly 
As we fight to end white supremacy comrades


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 12, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Maybe the virus doesn't give a damn about politics! Maybe the health experts know what they're talking about and Trump is just a salesman.





andaronjim said:


> Oh yeah, those "experts" sure were right, it isnt communicable between humans, 2 weeks later it is, dont wear a mask it doesnt help, then wear a mask it helps, fuck those "experts" sound just like worthless liberals, swaying in the wind....


Your problem seems to be you only listen to the soundbites from the experts, and not their entire presentation.  

Take for example the wearing of masks.  They were talking about people wearing medical grade N95 masks which absent the other PPE does not provide adequate protection, thus the general public using them at the detriment of the medical community shortage of them, was why they didn't recommend their general public use.  Not that masks didn't help.  They didn't want people to think a mask alone would protect them, where like a cereal commercial, they explain that their low nutrition cereal is only "part" of a well balanced breakfast.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 12, 2020)

andaronjim said:


> Instead of being a chicken shit liberal, but i repeat myself, i didnt listen to the advice of the "experts" and intentionally went out to stores, beaches, and other places looking for that Chinese Wuhan virus.  Damn thing is, it must be scared of me, because i have yet to be infected by it, or if i have, my beastly immune system has totally kicked that chinese disease in the ass.



That's what everybody thinks, until their position fails them.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 12, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Lockdown 2 will be bearing down on yas shortly
> As we fight to end white supremacy comrades



There will be no lockdown 2.  From Trump to Kudlow, to Mnuchin, they vow no new lockdowns.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 12, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Up 400 this morning.
> ...


Update, up 55 this afternoon.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 12, 2020)

andaronjim said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


My advice to you is to book a condom free sex tour of Haiti immediately!


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 12, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Update, up 200 this afternoon


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 12, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


You people obviously do, put a woman In jail for opening her hair salon, but it's okay for millions to gather for a protest.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 12, 2020)

Lol two days ago I cashed in on Fuel Cell and Plug Power.

Bought Fuel Cell last December @ .73 a share sold at 3.51

PLUG has been a swing dream, all over the map. Bought and sold at least seven times. Neither have ever made a profit

Fools let the markets play them....others play the markets


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Dumbfuck ... I see Impeached Trump's name on the stimulus checks. He wanted this -- he owns it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2020)

andaronjim said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


That's good news for you -- bad news for the other 2.2 million folks who contracted it in the U.S.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


/——-/ Make sure you tear your check up, Libtard.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 15, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> 
> Is Trump's insistence on jump starting the economy backfiring?
> 
> ...


What science?  This is New York Leftards today, NY is ground zero for CV 19


----------



## eddiew (Jun 16, 2020)

okfine said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> ...


Around these parts we call those fools republicans


----------



## eddiew (Jun 16, 2020)

DOW up 745 at 10AM
+$241,343.36 (2.52%)
Day Change
+$2,017,251.26 (25.84%)
YTD Change


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 16, 2020)

Rockin'

Still up 600 points.


----------



## eddiew (Jun 16, 2020)

Let the markets keep going  as long as Trump doesn't do any victory laps


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 19, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> 
> Is Trump's insistence on jump starting the economy backfiring?
> 
> ...


The stock market has no relationship to reality any more

I’m past caring if it goes up or down


----------



## eddiew (Jun 19, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> ...


up over 300 implied.... Mac  you have no stock exposure?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 19, 2020)

eddiew said:


> up over 300 implied....


Its a roller coaster ride 

the stock market wakes up one morning and feels like crashing

the next day it decides to go back up for no more reason than it went down

dont tell me these are smart people on Wall St cause they are not


----------



## eddiew (Jun 19, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > up over 300 implied....
> ...


Mac   somebody makes money in this crazy market  Why not you ?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 19, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


because I am not playing that game

if the market crashes its foolish to sell stock at a loss

but obviously half the  people are doing it

are they smart investors?


----------



## eddiew (Jun 19, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


No  Not if the market is going up in a v shape


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 19, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


Selling low and buying high is a pretty dumb way to invest


----------



## eddiew (Jun 19, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Yes it sure is  But investors who have been around the block a time or 2 don't do that......AND not being invested in a big bull market  isn't too good either


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 19, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


There is no investing in the market these days

its just speculating - aka gambling


----------



## eddiew (Jun 19, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Some of it is      and since we're not with a crowd here  I can tell you I'm up 2 million so far this year  and my secret is I did nothing   AAPL MSFT FB and a few others  were held for years


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 19, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> ...



This must been other photo of Trump's inauguration, which was attended by more people than any inauguration in history!


----------



## justinacolmena (Jun 20, 2020)

Camp said:


> Sacrificing the old, the weak, and people with certain preexisting conditions are worth sacrificing if it means saving our economy or bring back a good economy


Shut up with that touchy feely bullshit. The economy has to improve and we've got to make some money or else we're all doomed. Get out of bed and get some exercise eat a healthy breakfast or something like that.


----------



## miketx (Jun 20, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> Stocks market down 1900 points on concerns of increased cases of coronavirus.
> 
> Is Trump's insistence on jump starting the economy backfiring?
> 
> ...


Democrats working hard to destroy the country.


----------



## eddiew (Jun 20, 2020)

Trump is a republican   and he's doing just what you blame Dems for


----------



## Ropey (Jun 25, 2020)

Sadly, I can only buy so much.


----------

